# My old plane



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is my Stanley Bailey #4 type 15 that my Dad gave me when I started working with him at age 16. It has not been restored and has never seen rust. The only thing I did was to refresh the finish on the wood and clean up the metal.









I never used it much back then, at that age all I wanted was power tools Now that I am 71 and retired I use and appreciate it often. 









This is also my first attempt at posting photos. It only took me 3 hrs. Need lots of practice! Thanks for looking.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's really cool. Neat story behind it and it's still in such good shape. I hope one day I can say the same thing about my planes and even more importantly, my kids can show off the tools I've gotten them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to figure out how to post the pictures. :thumbsup:

Nice story, nice plane. I am amazed this never saw rust. You took good care of this even though for many decades it was not used.

You are now able to appreciate why so many of us value the old iron.

I love technology - when it works. My recent power outage from Sandy reminded me technology needs electricity.

A hand plane only needs elbow grease, and if taken care of, like your plane, it will last for a very long time.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful plane, one thing about it, it has your dad's finger prints all over it and that would sure make it special to me.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Great story. I was lucky enough to aquire some of my Great Grandfathers tools after he passed away. I was 16 when he died. They are some of my most cherrished tools I own today. With that said I can really appreciate your story. I wish more guys had some of the same memories we have.

Mike Darr


----------



## John Luke (Dec 22, 2012)

Have been lurking here for over a year. Nice to see another woodworker who uses traditional tools so close. Nice Plane Joe and a family treasure as well. I cherish the few tools I have from my father.


----------

